

Juicy Campus to Shut Down - Guatejon
http://juicycampus.blogspot.com/2009/02/juicy-shutdown.html

======
edgeztv
Who would have thought, a year ago, that any site with that number of users
would be shutting down.

I too have seen ad revenues decrease 3-5x on my site. Are websites that don't
sell a product no longer viable?

~~~
psyklic
Don't take juicycampus as the norm -- the site was very controversial. Because
of this, google pulled them from adsense, they received legal challenges, and
im sure they had difficulties getting funded after the initial round.

------
helveticaman
Seems like such a waste to see a popular website just die without anyone to
keep it alive.

EDIT: I was just reading the gossip on my campus. Good riddance.

------
tsally
Could someone with more business experience than I elaborate on this? Is it
really just because ad revenue is down, or was the company mismanaged? My
impression of this site was that it was widely successful. I know that it had
definitely broken into the mainstream (known among the average college
population), which is a huge milestone.

~~~
akd
Juicy Campus wouldn't have survived in any economy. The site is so repugnant
that no legitimate advertiser wanted to be associated with the site.

